# Canon R5 overheating issues and recording times



## TomR (Jul 9, 2020)

Canon EOS R5 has serious overheating issues – in both 4K and 8K – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com





Where were these images taken from? it looks like they could be from the manual?


----------



## TomR (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## davidhfe (Jul 9, 2020)

TomR said:


> Canon EOS R5 has serious overheating issues – in both 4K and 8K – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Andy/EOSHD, and I get that he's approaching these cameras from a filmmaker's point of view. But he often conveniently forgets that these are stills-first cameras. I get that he wants Canon to make a 6K cinema camera, but it's pretty clear canon's answer is: Use the C-series!



EOSHD said:


> The Panasonic S1H has an active cooling system and 6K shooting. This fan prevents the kind of problems we see with the EOS R5 from occurring at all. As a Netflix approved camera, can you imagine the crew having to stop EVERYTHING due to overheating?



This is not an A-cam for Netflix production! The compromises (a *FAN* or venting? Fewer megapixels?) that would be required to make it that aren't tolerable for stills photographs. We all want the perfect camera for all situations, and for it to fit in our pocket and cost $999. In a shrinking market, Canon simply can't afford to build the perfect camera to everyone's exact specs.

Edit: That isn't to say I wouldn't mind seeing an R5c w/ a fan, dual CFe and full size HDMI


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 9, 2020)

So how well will it do at 15c ... I think it got to 20c last year for one day. 

The Mark II in four years will have 8K sussed(no heat over 30mins) as tech improves.

Edit: From June to August the average daytime temperatures are between 16°C and 19°C over the last decade. But I imagine I'll still get 20minutes, however when it is 35-40°C how fast is that recording time going to drop?


----------



## Gundogg (Jul 9, 2020)

Wow! I had my preorder in before I saw this overheating news... now wondering if I ordered the wrong camera. During summer I commonly shoot 85º-95ºF (29ºC-35ºC). I was planning to shoot a lot of 4K/60. I do not think I will have long film times.... I am very concerned now though..... May be pushing that cancel order button.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 10, 2020)

Launch day and everybody is desperate for a little share of the clicks. He may be right but I'll wait and see how the cameras perform in the field when used by people who's opinion I trust. It's not like Canon has a history of releasing cameras that can't hold up to daily pro use. That being said, it's unreasonable to think that heat is not a factor that's going to have to be managed.


----------



## Gundogg (Jul 10, 2020)

thanks. Hopefully you’re right. Been waiting/saving too long for this camera.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 10, 2020)

Grip might help also some amount since it adds more mass and moves one of the heating element (battery) further away from the sensor.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 10, 2020)

They should make heat-sink grip  Big solid metal piece with some air path through it, and maybe even small fan to add airflow. If nothing is exposed, they could still keep the body normal level of environmental sealing.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 10, 2020)

Gundogg said:


> thanks. Hopefully you’re right. Been waiting/saving too long for this camera.


Pete McKinnon did a couple launch videos for Canon that are on youtube. He talks a bit about overheating on the R5 but mostly in regard to the 4K 120P which even Canon puts a time limit on. I'm sure it's a real thing to some extent but I also think it's too soon to panic about it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 10, 2020)

The launch this morning put so much emphasis on this being a miraculous video Powerhouse, that it is understandable people are scratching their heads over heat issues and short recording times– – if they are accurate.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 10, 2020)

I agree. It is. It's been a concern since Canon dropped the 8K specs way back when. My best guess is that it's a real but manageable issue which is the kind of thing people live with that are pushing the envelope. No one said 8K was easy. If some people were expecting an "8K all day" production camera they might be disappointed but was that ever realistic? I never heard Canon say that.

I have to believe that Hybrid shooters that want to experiment with some 8K, do a fair amount of 4K 60/120P but mostly shoot 24/30p full frame ( people like me) should be fine. I hope that isn't naive.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 10, 2020)

Best buy two of them, so you can rotate while the other cools down again


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 10, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Grip might help also some amount since it adds more mass and moves one of the heating element (battery) further away from the sensor.


Hopefully but looks like the memory cards generate a lot of heat. there is a heat warming on the card door.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 11, 2020)

I guess we have very quickly looked away from a messy situation. Nothing to see here. Move along, move along.

Firmware fix?  Or R5II?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 11, 2020)

TomR said:


> Canon EOS R5 has serious overheating issues – in both 4K and 8K – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get your filthy hands off my photo camera, you video lovers!


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 11, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Hopefully but looks like the memory cards generate a lot of heat. there is a heat warming on the card door.



They do, all those Gbps of write speed do not come for free. Luckily at those speeds the cards also fill very fast, so you can eject them and replace with empty ones straight from the freezer as they get hot


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 11, 2020)

Indeed I'm half seriously wondering whether we're going to see memory cards with heatsinks that protrude from the slot. A battery grip that also functions as a heat sink seems like an idea that I'm sure has occurred to engineers as well


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 11, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Indeed I'm half seriously wondering whether we're going to see memory cards with heatsinks that protrude from the slot. A battery grip that also functions as a heat sink seems like an idea that I'm sure has occurred to engineers as well


Or even just attach a L-plate. That will substantially increase surface and will hopefully address the heat dissipation issue. Aluminium is not the greatest material from a heat conductivity point of view. But still..


----------

